# Fortis B-42 Marinemaster



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

*Pictures of my Fortis B-42 Marinemaster:*











Some data for this watch below:

*Movement*
ETA 2836-2 11 ½ ''',
25 jewels,
28.800 semi-vibrations per hour,
hacking seconds,
Incabloc. 
*
**Case* 
Ø 42 mm case diameter,
lug width 20 mm,
lug to lug 52 mm,
brushed stainless steel,
screw down caseback,
water-resistant to 200 m (20 ATM),
cases are individually numbered.

*Bezel:*
Black unidirectional turning bezel with 60-minute scale (120 divisions),
 luminous dot at 12 position,

*Dial:*
Black with large white numerals,
flange with 13 to 24 hour-scale,
day / date is black on white,
day adjustable to German or English indication.

*Crystal:*
Sapphire,
AR coating on both sides,

*Reference no.:
*647.10.41 M with brushed steel bracelet


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Great watch and beautifull pics (and hairy arm :-D) what else can you ask? :think:
More pics, of couse! ;-)


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

MSAINT said:


> [...]and hairy arm :-D[...]


Thats the reason why i stated somewhere here on the board that i do hate bracelets - until i tried this. It's great - no pinching!



MSAINT said:


> More pics, of couse! ;-)


Wilco


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

*Fortis B-42 Marinemaster - new pics*

Some leftovers from the "*Sisters*" series I posted (here) in the Pil-Mil forum. These pics show the Marinemaster solo:


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Stunning pictures...:gold :gold :gold


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

*Thanks GJ!*

:thanks:thanks:thanks


----------



## allanvalle (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nice B-42 you got there!*

Check out this Fortis in Jackie Chan's movie A New Police Story.









This is what Jackie was wearing. Not sure what it is.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Nice B-42 you got there!*

Your first screencap is an easy one....


allanvalle said:


> Check out this Fortis in Jackie Chan's movie A New Police Story.


This is one of the Fortis B-42 Alarm models. There are four models, but as this one does not have a rotating bezel it can be only one of two models: 
Either the B-42 Flieger Chrono Alarm (636.10.12)









Or the B-42 Pilot Professional Chrono Alarm (636.22.11). Same watch, different dial and strap.









For your second screencap, I also have no idea what it is - but this is definitely _not_ a Fortis. The Fortis B-42 bracelets are all straight, not tapering. The non B-42 models have tapering bracelets, but also different. They also do not wear this big, even on Jackie Chan's wrist. The one depicted has IMO some elements of a fake Breitling.


allanvalle said:


> This is what Jackie was wearing. Not sure what it is.


----------



## tons1971 (Feb 23, 2006)

hi,

nice watch, you must love Fortis a lot. I like your chrono gmt very much. I personally would like to get a flieger chrono but Fortis doesn't have an AD here in Manila.


tony


----------



## tons1971 (Feb 23, 2006)

by the way the watch in the picture of jackie chan is a Corum admirals cup chronograph which im guessing from the bracelet style and the barely discernible flags on the dial.


regards,

tony


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

tons1971 said:


> by the way the watch in the picture of jackie chan is a Corum admirals cup chronograph which im guessing from the bracelet style and the barely discernible flags on the dial.
> 
> regards,
> 
> tony


Oh, Corum...
...yes, you're right, could be.


----------

